# برنامج مساحي AutoCAD يعمل مع الأتوكاد TopoLT 4.0



## اعجال (29 أبريل 2008)

برنامج مساحي يعمل تحت AutoCAD و IntelliCAD، يساعد المسّاحين على رسم المخططات الطبوغرافية والكاداسترية، كما يمكّنهم من التواصل مع Total Station لتصدير واستيراد الإحداثيات، إلى جانب العديد من الإمكانيات الأخرى. حيث ان ترخيص البرنامج يعتبر نسخة تجريبية

متطلبات النظام: Windows 95/98/Me/NT/2000/Xp 


اضغط على هذا الرابط للتحميل​http://www.3dspace.ro/download/TopoLTsetup72.exe​


----------



## اعجال (29 أبريل 2008)

اتمنى للجميع الفائدة والاستفادة من البرنامج واشير الى ان البرنامج حجمه 11.028 ميجابت v7.20 جرب البرنامج ولن تندم.وجزاكم الله خيرا
.......................... ارجوكم ان تدعو لي ولاخواننا في فلسطين ...........................


----------



## اعجال (29 أبريل 2008)

لقد اضافت بعض البرامج الصغيرة والرائعة الى مشاركتي السابقة باسم برامج رائعة تتعامل مع الأتوكاد في المساحة والطرق منها حساب المساحات وحساب انحدار الأرض الطبيعي وحساب الأشكال الغير منتظمة
باتمنى لكم ياخواني واخواتي الفائدة وشكرا جزيلا ً لكم لمروركم على مشاركاتي


----------



## محمدعبدةعبدالحكيم (29 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووراخي اعجال وممكن شرح بسيط للبرنامج


----------



## f3mhx (29 أبريل 2008)

شكرا ونتطلع الى ابداعاتك


----------



## عدوشة (29 أبريل 2008)

thank u...


----------



## nabil2005 (29 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك اعجال،
انت حقا متميز


----------



## اشرف محروس (30 أبريل 2008)

مشكورا
ولكن ممكن بعض الشرح وكيفية الاستخدام
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamed el safty (2 مايو 2008)

لك خالص الشكر


----------



## وليد شكرى الطحان (4 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا 0000 ياريت شرح بسيط للبنامج


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (11 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا 0000 ياريت شرح بسيط للبنامج +الكراك ان امكن


----------



## محمد حسن المنسي (11 مايو 2008)

مشكور صنيعكم ومعظم اجركم أنشاء الله


----------



## عبدالبارى (26 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا 0000 ياريت شرح بسيط للبرنامج


----------



## ahmadj5 (27 مايو 2008)

اشد على يد اخونا عبد الباري 
و ياريت لو النسخة الكاملة


----------



## قاسم مبشر (28 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور الاخ عجال واتمني لو امكن شرح مبسط لطريقة حساب الانحدار وذلك لاهميتها 
ودمتم زخراً للعلم


----------



## عومار (28 مايو 2008)

السلام عليك اخي انا بدوري اشكرك جزيل الشكر ولكن هناك مشكلة رقم التشعيل لايوجد license key


----------



## hasanat75 (29 مايو 2008)

مششششكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسام الصاوي (27 فبراير 2009)

الله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخية وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## abdolkadr (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على البرنامج شكرا


----------



## محمدالشبروي (28 فبراير 2009)

ارجو تحميل البرنامج مرة اخره وشكرا علي مجهودك اخي الكريم


----------



## سامح سامى يونس (3 مارس 2009)

هممممممممممممممممممم 
توجد مشكلة 
انننى عضو جديد ودخلت متأخرا فهل يمكن رفع البرنامج مرة اخري ولكم الششششششششششششششششششكر


----------



## fsfs (18 مارس 2009)

*لحوح*

برنامج رائع وكثر الله من امثالك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ......:33:.....بس ياريت الشرح


----------



## محمدالعجيري (18 مارس 2009)

:56: :85:شكرااا وعساك الله خيرا فيما تعلمه الاخوانك:85:


----------



## hopakhalifa (15 أبريل 2009)

ممكن تعيد رفع الملف من جديد لانه غير موجود وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zakwan (16 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخي بس الرابط غير صحيح


----------



## خضر سالم (21 أبريل 2009)

مشكور ويا ليت ترفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## علي سليم متولي (21 أبريل 2009)

الرابط مش شغال وياريت تنزيلة علي رابط اخر


----------



## ali992 (22 مايو 2009)

*ممكن تعيد رفع الملف من جديد لانه غير موجود وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## mazouni48 (22 يونيو 2009)

..........thank u my brother


----------



## qop100 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

اود ان اتقدم بخالص الشكر والعرفان الى زملائى الكرام على الجهد ــــــــــــ جزاهم الله خيرا 
م الخطيب:32:


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (10 مايو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


اعجال قال:


> برنامج مساحي يعمل تحت autocad و intellicad، يساعد المسّاحين على رسم المخططات الطبوغرافية والكاداسترية، كما يمكّنهم من التواصل مع total station لتصدير واستيراد الإحداثيات، إلى جانب العديد من الإمكانيات الأخرى. حيث ان ترخيص البرنامج يعتبر نسخة تجريبية





اعجال قال:


> متطلبات النظام: Windows 95/98/me/nt/2000/xp
> 
> 
> 
> اضغط على هذا الرابط للتحميل​http://www.3dspace.ro/download/topoltsetup72.exe​


----------



## meeda85 (11 مايو 2010)

_شكرا لك اخى وجزاك الله كل خير وجعلكالله عونا لمحتاجين دائما شكرااااااااا_


----------



## أدهم7 (12 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## adham elmalah (4 فبراير 2011)

فين الشرح يا عم


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (7 فبراير 2011)

مازال الرابط لا يعمل :77:


ملاك إسكندر قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل​


​


----------



## MAHMOUDE ELKHOLY (31 يوليو 2013)

شرح للبرنامج ياريت انا محتاجه جدااااااااااااااااااااااا لو فى حد يتابع ياريت نجد الاشرح وجزاه الله كل الخير عنا


----------



## mohamed2025 (4 أغسطس 2013)

merci.....


----------



## MAHMOUDE ELKHOLY (21 أغسطس 2013)

لو فى حد متابع انا محتاج السريال او الكراك للتوبو ضرورى ارجو المساعده toplot v10.3


----------

